# ipod qui s'allume et s'éteind tout seul



## efpyk (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour, voila mon ipod touch ne fait que s'allumer et s'éteindre que faire? Merci


----------



## Oizo (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Même quand il est branché en USB sur iTunes ? Si cela fonctionne essayer de faire une restauration.


----------



## Etienne13003 (31 Août 2012)

Oui Oizo, le bug vient souvent de l'installation. Néanmoins si ça ne marche pas, le dépannage chez Apple store est recommandé. L'ipod est souvent plus complexe que ce qu'on peut imaginer.


----------



## hozuki (31 Août 2012)

il est jaillbreaker ou pas ? Si oui une petite restauration sinon retoure magasin


----------

